# 0137-Anrufe mit Gewinnversprechen



## Nebelwolf ✟ (31 Januar 2007)

*Lockanruf für 0137 7777633*

Hallo zusammen,

und ja, ich habe laut Tonbandansage mal wieder gewonnen[tm] und soll die 0137 7777633 in der nächsten Stunde zurückrufen.

Datum/Uhrzeit: 31.01.2007 ca. 15:15 Uhr
Beworbene Rufnummer: 01377 777633 



> (0)137 777 zugeteilt Next ID technolgies GmbH



Endmieter der Nummer sind Franz K. und die Mobitel ltd. aus GB. Beschwerde an die Bundesrnetzagentur ist natürlich raus ...

Nebelwolf


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Januar 2007)

siehe dazu ("Glücksbringer") auch hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=44893

Übertrag


Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> und ja, ich habe laut Tonbandansage mal wieder gewonnen[tm] und soll die 0137 7777633 in der nächsten Stunde zurückrufen.
> Datum/Uhrzeit: 31.01.2007 ca. 15:15 Uhr
> Beworbene Rufnummer: 01377 777633
> ...


Franz K aus München hat bereits eine "Akte" aus Münchner Zeiten. Jetzt hat er anscheinend (auch deshalb?) seine Aktivitäten nach UK verschoben.

Gib mal hier den namen, Vornamen und Firmennamen ein
http://www.ukdata.com/
(unten)
--> Ein Franz K* ist offenbar director einer *** ltd in UK.

zu seiner "Akte" habe ich Dir eine PN geschickt.

0190 8 12 845 Arcor AG Euratel GmbH Firma * Business Aktuell FAX gemahnt
0190 8 12 855 Arcor AG Euratel GmbH Firma * Ratgeber Spezial FAX gemahnt
0190 8 12 878 Arcor AG Euratel GmbH unbekannt Telefonieren & Sparen FAX gemahnt
0190 8 12 899 Arcor AG Euratel GmbH * Nachtführer Berlin/ Reiseführer Recht FAX gemahnt
Quelle: Sammlung zu Werbe-FAX
@Mods: Sorry, aber irgendwie hätte ich es verwirrend gefunden, das hier an den Glücksbringer-Thread hinzuhhängen.

_ist passend gemacht tf _


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (6 Februar 2007)

*Abschaltung*

Hallo zusammen!

Heute gab es Post von Next ID:



> Aufgrund Ihres Hinweises haben wir die Mobitel Ltd. auf die Rechtswidrigkeit unverlangter Anrufe hingewiesen und aufgefordert, eine missbräuchliche Verwendung von Mehrwertdienstrufnummern, soweit dieses erfolgt, unverzüglich zu unterlassen. Das Routing der gegenständlichen Rufnummer wurde daher deaktiviert, so dass diese nicht mehr erreichbar ist. Damit ist eine missbräuchliche Verwendung der gegenständlichen Rufnummer künftig ausgeschlossen.



Nebelwolf


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Anrufe mit Gewinnversprechen*

"hingewiesen, aufgefordert" - hmm. Weiß Next-ID eigentlich nicht, dass es sich bei Franz K* um jmd handelt, dem man nicht mit Hinweisen und Aufforderungen kommen kann? Wäre interessant, herauszukriegen, wer den damals abgemahnt hatte. Mal nachfragen?
Es stand hier: http://www.optimasoftware.de/werbefaxe.htm

@Nebelwolf: Danke!



			
				tf schrieb:
			
		

> ist passend gemacht tf


 Ein guter Mod ist Goldes wert


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (24 April 2007)

*AW: 0137-Anrufe mit Gewinnversprechen*

Und wieder Mobitel ltd. über Next ID ...

Rufnummer: 01377 778090 ( 0137 7778090 )
Kostenansage: 98 Cent/Anruf
Zeitpunkt: 24.04.2007 15:30
Gewinnummer: 483
Gewinn: VW Scharan

Verantwortlich: 
Mobitel Ltd.
Niederlassung Deutschland
Holzhofstr. 4
81667 München

Beschwerden gehen an die Bundesnetzagentur und Next ID. 

Telefonspamthread Mobitel auf Antispam.de
Faxspam "Verbraucher-Newsletter" von Mobitel

Von Next ID werde ich wohl auch eine Stellungnahme erbitten, wieso Mobitel schon wieder Nummern erhalten hat. Die Krankenakte der Firma ist ja wohl lang genug!

Schöne Grüße
Nebelwolf


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2007)

*AW: 0137-Anrufe mit Gewinnversprechen*

Hat Man Eine Möglichkeit Das Geld Zurückzufordern?


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 April 2007)

*AW: 0137-Anrufe mit Gewinnversprechen*

Frag die Bundesnetzagentur. Wenn ein Rechnungslegungsverbot kommen sollte, müsste dein Telkoanbieter das erstatten (meiner, M-Net, macht das zumindest *unaufgefordert*). Evtl. beim Telko schon mal anfragen. Ich schau nachher mal, ob es bei Mobitel letztes Mal ein Rechnungslegungsverbot gab. Ich glaube: nein. 
[edit] ja, es gab offenbar *kein Rechnungslegungsverbot*:

*23.02.2007* 	1377777633 	Spam Telefon 	*Abschaltung* der Rufnummern zum *02.03.2007*

Diese Massnahme ist ungefähr so wirkungsvoll, wie wenn man einem Bankräuber nach der Tat festnimmt und ihn samt Beute laufen lässt mit der Auflage, nie wieder einen Bankraub mit der beigen Strumpfmaske durchzuführen, die er beim Bankraub trug  Wer von dieser grandiosen Meisterleistung des Verbraucherschutzes betroffen und damit nicht zufrieden ist, möge die Behörde doch um einen Kommentar bitten :wall:


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2007)

*AW: 0137-Anrufe mit Gewinnversprechen*

ich habe die einträge ja hier verfolgt und du rufst doch die nummer bewußt an! wieso willst es dann erstattet haben? merkwürdig

das wäre ja, wie wenn man einem bankräuber noch geld in die hosen stopft und ihn dann anzeigt wegen diebstahl. nennt man wohl schizophren


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 April 2007)

*AW: 0137-Anrufe mit Gewinnversprechen*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich habe die einträge ja hier verfolgt und du rufst doch die nummer bewußt an! wieso willst es dann erstattet haben?


Wo steht das?


> *Wer von dieser grandiosen Meisterleistung des Verbraucherschutzes betroffen und damit nicht zufrieden ist, möge die Behörde doch um einen Kommentar bitten*


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 April 2007)

*AW: 0137-Anrufe mit Gewinnversprechen*

Und hier noch der Extraservice für Unregistrierte


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2007)

*AW: 0137-Anrufe mit Gewinnversprechen*

mein lieber [.....]

_Wort entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 April 2007)

*AW: 0137-Anrufe mit Gewinnversprechen*

Noch was Sinnvolles beizutragen? Ansonsten kommt mir das etwas trollig vor. Oder hast Du ein besonderes Interesse? Meines ist hier seit Jahren bekannt und auch kein Geheimnis.


----------



## sascha (24 April 2007)

*AW: 0137-Anrufe mit Gewinnversprechen*

Don't feed the troll...

:unbekannt:


----------



## sascha (24 April 2007)

*AW: 0137-Anrufe mit Gewinnversprechen*

@aka: Coole Sig. Woher hast du die? Aber ich weich vom Thema ab...


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 April 2007)

*AW: 0137-Anrufe mit Gewinnversprechen*

Macht nichts... Hab ich bei augsblog gefunden. kennst Du das?
http://www.augsblog.de/2007/04/12/re-publica-weisheiten/


----------



## sascha (25 April 2007)

*AW: 0137-Anrufe mit Gewinnversprechen*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Macht nichts... Hab ich bei augsblog gefunden. kennst Du das?
> http://www.augsblog.de/2007/04/12/re-publica-weisheiten/



Nie gehört. Klingt aber ziemlich spannend. Da werde ich doch mal reinlesen


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Mai 2007)

*AW: 0137-Anrufe mit Gewinnversprechen*

Der F*K* macht munter weiter...
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=15909


----------

